# White patch on chest??



## 12Paws8Hoofs (Jan 6, 2018)

I put a deposit down on an incredible litter overseas. I found this lady by working with my breeder I bought from here in the States. They are a legitimate well respected breeder over there. The parents of this litter are very nicely titled and breed surveyed. The dad is one of the tops, Gavin.

The puppies are gorgeous. It was hard to see much of them when I put the deposit down, they were only days old. I’ve recently gotten to see a picture of the 2 females available. They’re both striking and beautiful. Very black and red. Long coat. WGSL. 

The female they are telling me that would be best fit for showing, which is what I want to do, has a white patch on her chest. I believe the other female has white too. 

Is this going to hurt me in the shows? Breeder says no. But, not sure if things are different here in the States. This is a big investment for me, and the main plan is to be showing her in confirmation and eventually sport. I know it won’t affect sport. If she becomes titled and breed surveyed, the intention in 2 years after health testing is breeding. I’m assuming the white is a trait that can be passed on. My male (sired by VA1 Cash) has no white. My male has already accomplished his VP1 at the Sieger show in May.

Ok... I’m not able to attach photo. I’ll try in another post.


----------



## 12Paws8Hoofs (Jan 6, 2018)

This is her, just shy of 5 weeks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know much about conformation showing, but white chest patches on puppies is common, and they often shrink or disappear completely as they mature.


----------



## 12Paws8Hoofs (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you, I appreciate you letting me know this!!


----------



## Annageckos (Jun 2, 2018)

I know nothing of showing. But my GSD had a fairly large white patch as a pup that shrank considerably as she grew. It was still noticeable, but much smaller as an adult. She was a puppy mill dog.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This was Star at 8 weeks and 12 weeks. She had white patches on her chest and one hind foot. They faded as she got older, but 2 of the toenails on that foot remained white, which is a minor fault. The main thing that happened was her pigment faded over her whole body, which is a MAJOR fault. You can see it beginning to happen in the 12 week picture

That pup is only 5 weeks, and its pigment looks paler than Star's did at 8. I would guess it is not going to have nice, dark pigment as it gets older. 

What do the other pups look like in terms of colour?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I show in AKC, and a white patch on the chest is not a fault, and is fairly common.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max has a white spot on his chest as his chest grew the white spot appeared smaller. Luna has a little white on her toes that seemed to disappear from a pup to adult she had a beautiful marking on her chest we call them angle wings that seems to grow from pup to adult. 
My son likes Pokémon and names the dogs - his doing in labeling Luna’s photo lol! 

I know In wgsl white markings you would get a point taking off in the wgsl shows- which is minor. White marking can be a sign of poor pigment or not. My dogs have nice pigment. Max has really dark pigment. I honestly have not seen a long haired wgsl with poor pigment but I can be mistaken. Your pup looks like she has really nice dark pigment. I’m sure others can chime in. Max and Luna. puppy photos- Luna is sitting towards the back 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what white patch? 
I was so caught up looking at the head -- very fine , narrow , and where are the ears?

If this is such a major investment make sure you get it right.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the dog who won Westminister had a big white splash....a BSP winner was black with a huge white splash and went V

ALL black and red dogs fade out to a pattern of a saddle - if you are lucky - in some the saddle fades as Sunsilvers Star.....certain lines are known for it....I have seen a US dog who was VA who faded ALOT....

there are higher priorities for a show dog than to be concerned with a white spot - as per Carmen!


Lee


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Luna is solid black with a tiny white spot on her heart.


----------



## 12Paws8Hoofs (Jan 6, 2018)

Here is the only other picture I have. She is the one on the right. You think poor face, really?? 

Thank you for all who advised regarding the white. Thank you!!!


----------



## 12Paws8Hoofs (Jan 6, 2018)

Here is my male at around 8 and then 9.5 
weeks I think, compared to the 5 week puppy shown above. I’m not sure when their ears start standing, in my experience all different. For my male, it was around 10-12 weeks for both, to stand erect full time. 

Here is my male now. 6 & 6.5 months old, depending on which picture. The show pic 6 months. The other about 6.5 months. He has a big head which you wouldn’t of thought looking at puppy pic. 

The 8 week, then 9.5 week at airport, then the two when I have him.

Can you please advise? Are their others here who see an issue with the 5 week female in 2nd post??


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It’s not because the pups ears were not standing but the setting of the ears which are hard to see with all that fluff. Really cute pups!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

12Paws8Hoofs said:


> Here is the only other picture I have. She is the one on the right. You think poor face, really??
> 
> Thank you for all who advised regarding the white. Thank you!!!


Is it just a filter on the photos or are those pups liver??? Looking at the eyebrows on the one pup and the lack of distinction in the color?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Is it just a filter on the photos or are those pups liver??? Looking at the eyebrows on the one pup and the lack of distinction in the color?


I am guessing it is just a filter or poor lighting. They do have little pink toes as well though. Would that be a fault in the show ring, or like with the white patch, would they darken over time?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pytheis said:


> I am guessing it is just a filter or poor lighting. They do have little pink toes as well though. Would that be a fault in the show ring, or like with the white patch, would they darken over time?


Look at the first post/pic of the pup. That does not look right. I was looking specifically at the contrast between the tan and the black. And the nose.

The pink toes are common. Like the whit patches they will disappear with age.


----------



## Katanya (Nov 27, 2017)

I used to breed small breed dogs, and show them..its almost impossible to tell a show prospect puppy so young. You can't be sure how a puppy will grow and develop, even the coat can change in such a way that it's a disqualification.


----------



## 12Paws8Hoofs (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you for everyone’s advice!


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

My pup comes from a show line, and his parents have been successful. His sire also has a white patch on the chest. Here’s my male with his white patch. Around 9 months here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

